# My headphones suddenly stopped working



## spirios (Jul 9, 2008)

I just rebooted my PC and my headphones stopped working. i followed all directions step-2-step that were located in help and support but could not fix the problem. My headphones are not broken because i can hear sounds if i plug them in th TV 4 example.Anyone could help me please?


----------



## spirios (Jul 9, 2008)

It seems that my PC doesn't understand that they are plugged in


----------

